

Failed startups - Jaggu

I am looking for list of failed startup. Does anyone know how to find companies which are failed or which are about to give up? 
======
dpapathanasiou
The TechCrunch Deadpool (<http://www.techcrunch.com/tag/deadpool>) is one
place to start.

~~~
redrory
/agreed

~~~
kingnothing
If you agree with something, just vote it up instead of replying with
something that isn't useful to the discussion at hand.

------
nostrademons
FuckedCompany.com (<http://www.fuckedcompany.com/index.html>), though it isn't
posting new companies anymore. The author wrote a book called "F'd Companies"
that chronicled some of the worst dot-bomb era flameouts.

------
ALee
CNET's list is classic (if that's what you're looking for). It includes such
classic one-hit wonders as: Boo.com, Webvan, and Pets.com. It's a good list to
learn that spending lots of money quickly on marketing will not make a great
idea better.

I would also suggest reading: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070601/features-
how-to-kill-a-...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070601/features-how-to-kill-
a-great-idea.html). It's cool to see how Friendster didn't win in the war for
US social networking (even though southeastern Asia loves it).

------
jgrahamc
Well I can add my little web site UseTheSource to the list of dead ideas. It's
"Digg" but just for code.

www.usethesource.com.

John.

------
jdavid
what is the list for?

